# eigentlich simple SQL Frage



## oldshoe (17. Jul 2010)

Auch wenn ich mich zum Depp mach, ich möchte gern eine neue Tabelle in meiner lokalen mysqlDB anlegen, aber per Console.

Ich komme bis 
	
	
	
	





```
show databases;
```

Dann fehlt mir sowas wie _open database testDB_

Da ich bei 
	
	
	
	





```
create table...
```
 den Fehler erhalte "No database selected"

Irgendwie startet jedes Tutorial erst bei "create table..." ;(


----------



## maki (17. Jul 2010)

Steht zB. in der Doku 
MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 13.1.3 CREATE DATABASE


----------



## planetenkiller (17. Jul 2010)

```
use testdb
```

MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 13.3.2 USE


----------

